# First person to know what I'm doing gets 37 nerd points...



## Lua (Jun 19, 2011)

:clap:


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

you're building something out of paper cutouts.. not sure what though


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oragami  At least I think


----------



## Lua (Jun 19, 2011)

I'll give you a hint. I'm using the program pepakura and it's something *super* nerdy. AND there were 15 pages for the one piece I'm making.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

your making a paper dog?


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I have no idea what that is. Hmmmm, let me google it real quick


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Life size paper world? With paper people and paper oceans?


----------



## Lua (Jun 19, 2011)

Another hint: It's from a video game.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

pokemon?.....


----------



## Lua (Jun 19, 2011)

Nope not pokemon!


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

something from super mario bros? like mario a gumba or yoshi


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

Halo, Master Chief helmet.


----------



## Lua (Jun 19, 2011)

JoKealoha said:


> Halo, Master Chief helmet.


DING DING DING! We have a winner! :clap:

I'm starting with the helmet which was probably not the best of choices but I'm planning on doing the full kat suit.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahaha I don't watch video games, so yeah wouldn't have known. That is cool though. Can't wait to see it when's it's done


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

that makes my nerd point total 100,000,037.
i'm somewhat of an xbox crackhead. not so much since Gotti came to live with me. but i've also used that program to fabricate a few Halloween costumes. can't wait to see your final product.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

I would have loved to see a paper world with paper people and paper oceans.. Oh well.


----------



## Lua (Jun 19, 2011)

If anyone's interested I made a video on how to get started  

I just went to the calgary comic and entertainment expo dressed as Frank from donnie darko, and I've always wanted a halo costume so I was super motivated after seeing all the other awesome costumes.






P.S costumes are not just limited to Halo.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

nice.
in college, about a dozen of us went to a halloween party as storm troopers. another year i was Boba Fet. and one year we were various Tetris pieces. lol
comic-con is almost here. i go to the san diego convention every year. (how many points do i get for that?) if you, or anyone for that matter, is interested...
my gamertag = MPYR
friend me!


----------



## Lua (Jun 19, 2011)

hmm I think you have approx. 1337 nerd points. lmfao. I totally wish I could go to comic con in San Diago. It would put the "comic expo" in Calgary to shame... I think I have to work on my gamingness again I've kinda been slacking since the newest edition to the family... but I will add you anyways and you can laugh at my failingness, mine is KTHEP.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Cute nerds FTW!!! :love2:


----------



## Lua (Jun 19, 2011)

jmejiaa said:


> Cute nerds FTW!!! :love2:


Lol Thanks .

Saddest thing ever though... I totally screwed up the measurements and I have to start over  NOOOO <-- (In darth vader voice) I hated x-acto knifing everything it took forever  I think I might start on the chest instead.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Lua said:


> Lol Thanks .
> 
> Saddest thing ever though... I totally screwed up the measurements and I have to start over  NOOOO <-- (In darth vader voice) I hated x-acto knifing everything it took forever  I think I might start on the chest instead.


Oh noes!

A tip would be to use a ruler with the x-acto for longer(straight) cuts... It'll make it faster.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

ouch! but don't look at it as wasted time. it's a learning experience. pretty soon you will be a pro. is this your first fabrication? if so, the mark IV armor will make other projects seem like 2nd grade arts and crafts.


----------



## Lua (Jun 19, 2011)

jmejiaa said:


> Oh noes!
> 
> A tip would be to use a ruler with the x-acto for longer(straight) cuts... It'll make it faster.


I did that  but their was a total of 135 pieces for the helmet and a ton of them were tiny! TOOK FOREVER lol



JoKealoha said:


> ouch! but don't look at it as wasted time. it's a learning experience. pretty soon you will be a pro. is this your first fabrication? if so, the mark IV armor will make other projects seem like 2nd grade arts and crafts.


Yes this is my first fabrication. I've kinda been slacking now since I failed lol. Question though... How do I go about putting pieces together that don't fit on one sheet of paper? Can I just tape them for the time being?  I'm gonna do the chest before I start the helmet again because the peices are bigger and their are less of them


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

i kinda had the same problem with boba fet.
basically yes, you're gonna have to print single pieces on separate sheets. but i would suggest not taping them "end to end". try cutting out the pieces and leaving some excess area where you expect to join the continuous piece. make the pieces overlap so the 2 fragments are more like one single piece. and tape both sides.
i hope that makes sense. it does in my nerd head anyway. lol.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

hahahaha. I only know halo from red vs. blue


----------

